# LOTS of new fish pics with new camera.



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

got a new digital camera has more settings than I can shake a stick at! still trying to get the hang of the under water modes & the macro led settings not to mention a bunch of others.
5 g dt king Betta & glowfish tank (frankenfish) the light makes the graven look yellow but it is white.








my bamboo shrimp suck-face taken underwater








my silver dollar taken underwater








big kitty my Raphael Cat taken underwater








Bree,10 inch common pleco. taken underwater








cichlids taken underwater.








ice blue red top Orion eating something. taken underwater.








cichlids again. underwater led macro shot








sw biocube reef








sw biocube reef with led stunner strips & moon lights only.








toady my yellow watchman taken underwater








Mushrooms underwater








stag horn hermit crab








clown & softies taken underwater


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I love your saltwater tank. Very cool


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

those are damn good pictures!!!! i love your tanks. what kind of camera was it and how much did it cost. i really want one!


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

nice salt tank


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

it is a olympus 1030 sw stylus tough digital camera. The resolution isn't as high as I would like for a 10 mega pixel camera but it only has x3 optical zoom. I got mine used 150$ new is close to 300 I almost got the 730 sw it's a good one too. You have to watch the seals I had one leak because some dirt got in & it didn't make a good seal. The screen wet out but after it dried a bit it started working good as new. they are also drop proof & can stand up to 250 lbs pressure on them if you put something on it.


----------



## ashleyspatula (Sep 5, 2007)

Very cool! Wish I could take underwater photos!


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

that clownfish photo was a really good shot!

I too really like your SW tank...


----------

